# 7th Annual MVWS Wine and Label Competition



## bobtruetken

The 7th Annual MVWS Wine and Label Competition will be February 15th, 2015. Deadline for entry form and wines will be February 9th.

Last year, we had 370 entries from 13 states coast to coast and 2 Canadian Provinces. We are expecting more entries this year.

We will have 1st, 2nd and 3rd place awards for the eleven prize categories this year. The winner of the Best of Show and Winemaker of the Year Awards will receive an IntelliTank 23 complete setup. Medals will be given for Gold, Silver and Bronze.

We will also have a Label Competition this year with awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place.

For more information, click on the link to download the brochure 2015 Missouri Valley Wine and Label Competition Brochure or visit www.mvws.org for more information.


----------



## bobtruetken

bobtruetken said:


> The 7th Annual MVWS Wine and Label Competition will be February 15th, 2015. Deadline for entry form and wines will be February 9th.
> 
> Last year, we had 370 entries from 13 states coast to coast and 2 Canadian Provinces. We are expecting more entries this year.
> 
> We will have 1st, 2nd and 3rd place awards for the eleven prize categories this year. The winner of the Best of Show and Winemaker of the Year Awards will receive an IntelliTank 23 complete setup. Medals will be given for Gold, Silver and Bronze.
> 
> We will also have a Label Competition this year with awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place.
> 
> For more information, click on the link to download the brochure 2015 Missouri Valley Wine and Label Competition Brochure or visit www.mvws.org for more information


----------



## bobtruetken

*You still have time to enter*

The Best of Show and Winemaker of the Year in addition to winning the IntelliTank will also receive $75 in gift certificates.
1st Place in the other 11 categories is guaranteed at $100


----------



## franki1926

Bob, mine are going out tomorrow, looking forward to the feedback


----------



## bobtruetken

Frank,
I hope you win. Good luck.


----------



## bobtruetken

jswordy,
Are you going to enter your bronze medal winners again this year or do you have any left?

I believe they were the Fry Scuppernong 95%/Darlene Scuppernong 5% and the Noble Muscadine 65%/Blueberry 35%. I tried that one and it was really good.


----------



## bobtruetken

Jon,
Do you have any of your silver medal Sauvignon Blanc left? You did really good last year. Medaled 3 out of 5 wines. Outstanding.


----------



## bobtruetken

TonyT,
What about you? You did extremely well last year. 2 medals out of 3 wines entered. One gold and one bronze. You have any of the Cab/syrah/merlot blend left?


----------



## bobtruetken

Chris K,
Do you have any of our Lemon Wine that you won a silver on? I tasted that and it was yummy.


----------



## bobtruetken

Joe,
Are you entering your coffee port again? Another year in the bottle and I bet it is fabulous.


----------



## bobtruetken

*Label Competiton*

I just finalized the sponsors for the label competition
 
[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]1st place - $100[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]2nd place - $50[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]3rd place - $35 [/FONT]


----------



## bobtruetken

Many thanks to the following sponsors for their generous support
We have 19 sponsors. Please show their support

St. Louis Wine and Beermaking
Design2Brew
Bayfield Labels
Brewer's True Value
EC Kraus
Catalyst Manufacturing
Hobby Beverage Equipment Company
LD Carlson
Brew and Wine Supply
Curds and Wine
Vintner's Vault
Bottle Your Brand
White Labs
Carboy Cleaner
Fast Label
Landry's Seafood
Lallemand/Lalvin
Wyeast
Noontime Labels

And hopefully many more will jump on board.


----------



## ibglowin

*Question for you Bob.*

You don't have a separate category for kits but you do have a place on the label you attach for "Kit brand and Name"

Do kit wines get judged only against other kit wines?

Do they get judged head to head against wine made from fresh grapes?

Do the judges know they are tasting a wine made from a kit when scoring or is the tasting blind?


----------



## bobtruetken

ibglowin said:


> *Question for you Bob.*
> 
> You don't have a separate category for kits but you do have a place on the label you attach for "Kit brand and Name"
> 
> Do kit wines get judged only against other kit wines?
> 
> Do they get judged head to head against wine made from fresh grapes?
> 
> Do the judges know they are tasting a wine made from a kit when scoring or is the tasting blind?


 
The Kit brand and Name are only for posting in the results brochure so if you win a medal then maybe other people would use that kit. It is not printed on the label for the judges.

Kit Wines are judged head to head with fresh grapes.
Judges do not know they are judging a kit. It is a blind tasting. They have no idea if a Syrah they are tasting came from a kit or grapes.

I hope that answers your question.


----------



## ibglowin

Yes,

Thanks!


----------



## bobtruetken

*Kits versus Grapes*

To give you an idea how kits did against grapes last year.

This is based on whether a person listed their entry with a kit brand and name.

There were 79 entries listed as kits with 61 of those winning a medal. 5 gold, 18 silver and 38 bronze

There were 215 entries listed as grape entries with no kit brand and name listed with 142 of those winning a medal. 13 gold, 53 silver and 76 bronze


----------



## bobtruetken

*Updated Prizes*

The Best of Show and Winemaker of the Year in addition to winning the IntelliTank will also receive $75 in gift certificates. Total value $320

The award for the 10 of the other 11 categories are 1st place ($100), 2nd place ($75) and 3rd place ($50). The exception is 1st Place in the High Score - Vinifera which is $125.

You have until Feb 9th to get your entry form and wines to me.


----------



## bobtruetken

*Awards for the 2015 MVWS Wine Competition*

We have finalized the awards for the competition. At a minimum, there will be awards for the top 3 scores in each of the categories except Best of Show and Winemaker of the Year.

Best of Show - valued at $320
Winemaker of the Year - valued at $320
Red Grape, Vinifera - 1st ($125), 2nd ($75), 3rd ($50)
White Grape, Vinifera - 1st ($100), 2nd ($75), 3rd ($50)
Red Grape, American - 1st ($100), 2nd ($75), 3rd ($50)
White Grape, American - 1st ($100), 2nd ($75), 3rd ($50)
Red Grape, French American - 1st ($100), 2nd ($75), 3rd ($50)
White Grape, French American - 1st ($100), 2nd ($75), 3rd ($50)
Fruit/Grape - 1st ($100), 2nd ($75), 3rd ($50)
Fruit - 1st ($100), 2nd ($75), 3rd ($50)
Port/Fortified/Ice/Dessert - 1st ($100), 2nd ($75), 3rd ($50)
Mead and Sparkling - 1st ($100), 2nd ($75), 3rd ($50)
Herb, Spice, Vegetable, Flower - 1st ($100), 2nd ($75), 3rd ($50)

You have until Monday Feb 9th to get me the entry form and payment along with the wines. I understand that FedEx has a flat rate. I have received quite a number of entries via FedEx.

I have enclosed the brochure if you are interested. 

View attachment 2015_MVWS_Wine_Competition_Brochure.zip


----------



## ibglowin

Bob,

FedEx package containing "steak marinade" coming your way and should be delivered to your front door today. (2/5/15)


----------



## bobtruetken

Received your "steak marinade" yesterday. 3 really good marinades.
Good luck, Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Excellent. Thanks Bob!


----------



## cmason1957

Tomorrow is the big day for the MVWS wine competition. I will try to post any gold winning wines on this thread throughout the day. Our at least by Monday sometime. If you emerged any wines in this competition and did not get information about your wine number message me and I will get them to you.


----------



## franki1926

What time will they posting on Facebook ?


----------



## cmason1957

We will be posting the numbers to Facebook as they happen. We think we have an Internet connection this year, so it should be easier.


----------



## cmason1957

franki1926 said:


> What time will they posting on Facebook ?



Sorry, I missed this. Judges are getting ready to start now. So we should have some results within the hour.


----------



## cmason1957

First Gold Entry #22 Apple Pie


----------



## cmason1957

Entry #10 Gold, Entry #220 Gold


----------



## cmason1957

Entry #252 Gold


----------



## cmason1957

Entry #156 Gold


----------



## cmason1957

entry #235 gold


----------



## cmason1957

#1, 10, 33, 42, 44, 52, 84, 103, 125, 127, 132, 142, 144, 156, 207, 214, 215, 216, 220, 222, 227, 235, 252, 267, 287, 318 All Golds.

36, 85 Double Gold.

I'll get names of wines later


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, Double Gold for a La Bodego Port!

*As of 3:30

Update on the Golds

10 Pinot Grigio
52 Apricot Niagara
33 Apple Pie (Apple w/hint of vanilla and cinnamon)
156 Pinot Noir
220 Apple/Cinnamon/Spice
252 Chardonel 95%/Traminette 5%
235 Diamond
36 Tempranillo/Nebbiol (Double Gold)
287 White Cranberry Chardonnay
42 Raspberry
216 Shiraz
1 Shiraz, Chilean
127 Grilled Pineapple
214 Green Apple Riesling
142 Cab Sauv/Cab Franc/Petit Verdot
44 Cucumber Citrus
125 Sherry
207 Strawberry Chocolate Port
144 Raspberry White Zinfandel
103 Amarone
132 Cabernet Sauvignon
85 LaBodega Port
227 Honey Mead
84 Black Forest Port*


----------



## bobtruetken

*Final List of Golds and Double Golds*

10 Pinot Grigio
52 Apricot Niagara
33 Apple Pie (Apple w/hint of vanilla and cinnamon)
156 Pinot Noir
220 Apple/Cinnamon/Spice
252 Chardonel 95%/Traminette 5%
235 Diamond
36 Tempranillo/Nebbiol (Double Gold)
287 White Cranberry Chardonnay
42 Raspberry
216 Shiraz
1 Shiraz, Chilean
127 Grilled Pineapple
214 Green Apple Riesling
142 Cab Sauv/Cab Franc/Petit Verdot
44 Cucumber Citrus
125 Sherry
207 Strawberry Chocolate Port
144 Raspberry White Zinfandel
103 Amarone
132 Cabernet Sauvignon
85 LaBodega Port (Double Gold)
227 Honey Mead
84 Black Forest Port
215 Black Forest Port
318 White Chocolate Apple Port
222 Peach/Cayuga/Peach Liqueur
267 Zinfandel/Merlot/Norton
238 Blackberry Port
292 Apple Port
65 Bosc Pear/Edelweiss


----------



## Rodnboro

Are the rest of the results posted anywhere?


----------



## cmason1957

As of right now, they are not. All scores have been entered and verified. The winners of each category are being analyzed. A full list of winners will be available after the next meeting of MVWS, which is March 12. It is when we will be awarding medals and such.


----------



## bobtruetken

*Update on the Results*

I am putting together the results brochure. I still have a ways to go with that. The medals are in the process of being completed. The medals this year are similar to last year's except we added something to them. I think they turned out really nice.
There were some really nice wines entered this year.
To give you a teaser on the number of medals by category, here you go: 

View attachment Award Summary by Category.pdf


----------



## bobtruetken

The results will be posted to www.mvws.org this weekend.
47 of 49 people that entered won at least one medal.
Here is what the medals look like this year.


----------



## Boatboy24

Those are nice looking medals.


----------



## ibglowin

Now if we could just find out the results………


----------



## Rodnboro

Patiently waiting


----------



## cmason1957

The results should be posted very soon. We had a meeting tonight where medals and awards were presented. 

I suppose I will toot my own horn. 14 wines entered, 12 earned medals. 2 bronze, 9 silver and a gold. I was disappointed by a couple of them not doing a bit better, but I suppose I can't complain.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Congrats again!!

I attended the meeting last nite and had a great time!

Looking forward to it again.

I entered 5 wines and won 5 medals - 2 silver and 3 bronze...


----------



## bobtruetken

*Results have been posted*

The results have been posted to www.mvws.org

Congrats to all of you who medaled.


----------



## almargita

Wow! Guess I have to start getting more active again in wine making..........Been slacking for a while..........
Entered 6 wines, won 3 silver & 2 bronze & my label won 3rd place over all. Also finished in 9th place for winemaker of the year.......
Never expected that! 

Al


----------



## Rodnboro

My second official competition. I entered 2 wines and won one silver. Thanks MVWS.


----------

